# new hanger swirl



## lionprincess00 (Oct 30, 2015)

I recently spent a long time studying the hanger technique used by Petras SeifenKUNST. I normally don't like my hanger swirls done in a small regular sized mold. I prefer them done in a tall and skinny mold (i just can't seem to get them right otherwise), but it seems like this certain technique worked out in my small mold. I used see clay mixed with spring green from nurture for the green, and the speckles you see in it was my first attempt at using colloidal oatmeal. I used almond creme from rustic Escentuals, and it did discolor the batter. I look forward to trying this technique again without the additives and I will try to focus more on the swirls and color palette.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 30, 2015)

DDG...drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 30, 2015)

Holey moley! That's absolutely gorgeous! Your studies have definitely come in handy.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 30, 2015)

Gorgeous colors. I love hanger swirls


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 30, 2015)

That's beautiful!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful swirls.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2015)

All I can say is wow, then wow again!!! As CTAnton said "Drop dead gorgeous swirls". They look amazing and I love your colours. I was looking at her videos this week and debating trying her technique. Now I can't wait to give it a go. Pity I'm working the weekend!!!


----------



## newbie (Oct 30, 2015)

Excellent job! I'm very impressed.


----------



## kitchwitch (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 30, 2015)

Love the swirls.....love the colors!!! Green with envy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dana89 (Oct 30, 2015)

LP- That is so gorgeous I had to look her up right away. I can't believe I have not seen her videos before. I cannot wait to give it a try!  Here is a link to one of her vids.
https://youtu.be/4eWFQiOSRkU


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not a fan of hanger swirls but those are gorgeous.


----------



## soapswirl (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome swirls


----------



## afbrat (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool effect!


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 30, 2015)

Very delicate. Love your color palette too. Great job!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2015)

Beautiful - they are perfection!


----------



## JuneP (Oct 31, 2015)

That is an exquisite hanger swirl!


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 1, 2015)

There's so many techniques I never ventured into! So many things to try, lol. This is beautiful!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been planning to try this swirl for a while, you've convinced me. If mine turn out half as nice I'll be tickled pink!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> LP- That is so gorgeous I had to look her up right away. I can't believe I have not seen her videos before. I cannot wait to give it a try!  Here is a link to one of her vids.
> https://youtu.be/4eWFQiOSRkU



Thanks for linking her video!

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I am eager to try this one again!


----------



## songwind (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, that's beautiful. How do you get the colors to stay over on one side before swirling? Do you use dividers? Tilt the mold?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 3, 2015)

songwind said:


> Wow, that's beautiful. How do you get the colors to stay over on one side before swirling? Do you use dividers? Tilt the mold?



If you look at my comment right above yours, I thanked Dana. She has a link to a video and that's the exact technique I used.
Tilt mold.
Pour base color, not all.
Pour alternating stripes down one side (closest to you). Pour on the wall each new stripe.
Untilt mold.
Cover top with base color. 
Hanger beginning at the wall closest to you and move each circular rotation slightly further til you reach the other side (watch the video closely to better understand what I mean)
Once at opposite wall, bring hanger through the swirls Straight back to you (parallel to the bottom for a clean straight pull through).

Hth!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Nov 3, 2015)

oh wow these are stunning!


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dana89 said:


> LP- That is so gorgeous I had to look her up right away. I can't believe I have not seen her videos before. I cannot wait to give it a try!  Here is a link to one of her vids.
> https://youtu.be/4eWFQiOSRkU



(Sigh)...she makes it look so easy. What freakish magic does she use? :shock:


----------



## songwind (Nov 3, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> If you look at my comment right above yours, I thanked Dana. She has a link to a video and that's the exact technique I used.
> Tilt mold.
> Pour base color, not all.
> Pour alternating stripes down one side (closest to you). Pour on the wall each new stripe.
> ...



Thanks. I noticed that video link not long after I posted. I think even I could manage that.

Guess I have something to try this week.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 3, 2015)

songwind said:


> Thanks. I noticed that video link not long after I posted. I think even I could manage that.
> 
> Guess I have something to try this week.


Please do and share! 

I used the exact technique she did and for a first attempt it went well. Just keep the trace thinner.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 3, 2015)

I think the pour technique (at least before the hanger is introduced) is called a tilted tiger stripe, or a dandelion zebra.


----------



## Krystalbee (Nov 4, 2015)

They are stunning!!!


----------



## seven (Nov 5, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## DapperDan (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow, that is gorgeous. I have a question. How do you have long enough work time to make that? My soap starts setting up pretty quick. I know the amount of hard oils and your FO or EO has a lot to do with it. But man I have very little time.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 5, 2015)

DapperDan said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous. I have a question. How do you have long enough work time to make that? My soap starts setting up pretty quick. I know the amount of hard oils and your FO or EO has a lot to do with it. But man I have very little time.



I blend two short bursts, stir, blend twice short burst, stir, again, stir. I barely get to emulsion  which is before trace (soap batter sinks and doesn't leave a trail on top) and split. Color. Then fragrance with a non accelerating fo. Pour. 
I use 40% lye concentration with a well know slow fo which slows down trace time. With an accelerating fo I Use 33% lye and if a lightning fo I suppose I'd do 30% lye, but I rarely use severely misbehaving fos.

I use usually 40-45% tallow, lard, or a combo, 18% co, 7% castor and soft oils for the rest.
Edit and I soap cool.


----------



## DapperDan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks! What your doing looks like it is working great.


----------

